# add a shed roof to existing wall



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Loosen all the nails. And don't nail within 4" of roof. It's time consuming to do it right, but it's worth it.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

tinner666 said:


> Loosen all the nails. And don't nail within 4" of roof. It's time consuming to do it right, but it's worth it.


If you don't do it right, you will be fighting leaks all of the time. Whoever built my storage building, built it exactly like you describe. However, they didn't do the flashing as suggested in the previous post. I will be tearing the storage off and building something new soon. I have tried repairing it too many times.


----------

